# "Official Storm Discussion Threads"



## Greg (Aug 17, 2006)

Can't wait for these...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 17, 2006)

Greg said:


> Can't wait for these...



We could still have them for summer storms


----------



## Lostone (Aug 17, 2006)

I came to this thread expecting to see them listed out!  :angry:

Now I've wasted one of the more important minutes of my day!  :flame:


:idea:  They tell me I need to get out more.  :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2006)

Lostone said:


> :idea:  They tell me I need to get out more.  :roll:



You need to get out more. 

Just for you; Here's most of them listed out:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/search.php?searchid=19005


Personally, I don't usually read to much of those storms threads since the weather geeks ussually clog them up with all sorts of mumbo jumbo that hurts my head.  I do appreciate the heads up that they give though. :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2006)

The technical explanations, maps, etc. are good.  The hype is not.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2006)

The technical explanations hurt my head, I just want to know if it's likely to snow or not.


----------



## Phildozer (Aug 23, 2006)

I enjoy the "Channel X said we're going to get 18 inches of powder in XXXX".

And then we get three inches of slush.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 23, 2006)

bvibert you think our mumbo-jumbo is bad?  Go over to some WX forums, it took me weeks to even figure out if they were talking about snow or not.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2006)

awf170 said:


> bvibert you think our mumbo-jumbo is bad?  Go over to some WX forums, it took me weeks to even figure out if they were talking about snow or not.



No thanks, I'll stick to skimming the threads here to confuse myself.  I'm usually the kind of guy that likes to know the intricate workings of things, but for some reason I just can't get into the weather mumbo-jumbo.  I'll rely on the experts to decipher it for me.


----------



## Zand (Aug 23, 2006)

IMO, in October, the "Channel X said we're getting 2 feet in 3 weeks" stuff is pretty fun. By December when stuff really happens, we don't really need it. Last year was real funny. We were talking about this big Thanksgiving storm by Halloween lol. Then we got the big nor'easter 2 days early (all rain) and a small clipper on TG day.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 23, 2006)

Kinda reminds me of the hurricane forcasts, usually overhyped and totally wrong!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 25, 2006)

I heard we were going to get a massive dumping of amazing powder on Halloween again this year.

I may have been talking to myself when I heard it, or I may have been drunk at the time. It's even possible I was both.

I do like the discussion threads, because they make me seriously consider my calendar and if I really need to be here on that Tuesday.


----------



## kingslug (Aug 26, 2006)

We  had a tornado in Massapequa Long Island the other day.....really!


----------

